# Braces brackets keep falling off!



## darkangel07760

Ok, I need some help!  Is this normal?  I got my braces in December.  I am supposed to go in once a month to get my braces tightened.  I have a crown and one of the brackets for my braces is on it.  He didn't have the right adhesive for it, I guess, becasue soon after I got my braces on in December, that particular bracket fell off.  I panicked, and made an appointment to go in and see my ortho.  My regular dentist saw me, and said not to worry, brackets fall off, that it doesn't impede the process of straightening my teeth.  He took a look at my braces, trimmed the wire, and sent me on my way.
I go in for my adjustment in January, and this time the ortho has the right adhesive for my crown.  A week later, a different bracket falls off, and then a week after that the one on my crown falls off again! I am pissed.  I mentioned this, and once again I was reassured that it was nothng to worry about it.  
I go in for my adjustment in February, and the brackets are put back on.  A week or so later, the one falls off my crown AGAIN.  And just now, another bracket falls off, one that has never fallen off before!  
I feel like this is too many brackets falling off too frequently.  
Has anyone ever had this problem with braces?  Please help me out, I have never had them before and I don't know whether to be pissed at them or not.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sound like too often. Maybe they got a bad batch of adhesive or he's still using the wrong stuff. 
Had a braces 20 years ago. Seemed like I had a bracket come off twice the whole time I had them on. Both times cause of what I ate.


----------



## merika

darkangel07760 said:


> Ok, I need some help!  Is this normal?  I got my braces in December.  I am supposed to go in once a month to get my braces tightened.  I have a crown and one of the brackets for my braces is on it.  He didn't have the right adhesive for it, I guess, becasue soon after I got my braces on in December, that particular bracket fell off.  I panicked, and made an appointment to go in and see my ortho.  My regular dentist saw me, and said not to worry, brackets fall off, that it doesn't impede the process of straightening my teeth.  He took a look at my braces, trimmed the wire, and sent me on my way.
> I go in for my adjustment in January, and this time the ortho has the right adhesive for my crown.  A week later, a different bracket falls off, and then a week after that the one on my crown falls off again! I am pissed.  I mentioned this, and once again I was reassured that it was nothng to worry about it.
> I go in for my adjustment in February, and the brackets are put back on.  A week or so later, the one falls off my crown AGAIN.  And just now, another bracket falls off, one that has never fallen off before!
> I feel like this is too many brackets falling off too frequently.
> Has anyone ever had this problem with braces?  Please help me out, I have never had them before and I don't know whether to be pissed at them or not.



That's way too frequent.  DS has had braces since September 2010, during this time ONE bracket fell off.  Did they give you a list of stuff that you can and cannot eat? DS was given a list similar to this one: http://www.bracesquestions.com/static/braces-living/braces-care/eating-with-braces/


----------



## McLoverly

As far as I remember, I never had a bracket come off while I had braces. This is far too frequent! I would look into other orthos in your area.


----------



## coutureinatl

It has been a while since I had braces but I only had a bracket fall off once or twice and that was when I ate  something I was not suppose to ie. hard, corn on the cob, sticky.


----------



## darkangel07760

I watch what I eat, so I am wondering if it is the strength of the glue.  I called them up, and I am supposed to be seeing him Tuesday.  I am going to clearly state my issues, and that I have spoken to enough people to know that thisis too frequent, and that I should not be having this issue. 
I will keep you posted!


----------



## ipudgybear

I recently have braces on and one of my brackets broke off because I ate something.This is happening way to frequently though. I hope your appt with your ortho works out well and your brackets don't fall off. I'd start to get paranoid if that happens a lot to me.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't had them in years, but I never had a bracket pop off.


----------



## naughtynicki

I had a very incompetent orthodontist and my brackets fell off quite regularly.  I'd walk out of his office, sit in the car and the one he'd just replaced would pop off. I spent a long time in them, he never gave me a retainer and my teeth are still really crooked.

I say that to say it's probably the ortho doing something wrong.


----------



## darkangel07760

Sorry for the late reply, but I went to my ortho last Tuesday, and he FINALLY suggested a molar band!  Yay.  He fixed the one bracket, and as for the other bracket, since it is constantly falling off of my crown, he is rescheduling me for a molar band to be put on.  Than kgoodness he redeemd himself, because if he hadn't suggested corrective measures, I was going to be looking for a new ortho.  
I will keep you posted, in case things change.


----------

